# Doberman Wanted



## chrisloo

hello, im looking for a dobe, i have experience with the breed, and my maxx died 9 years ago.
i have phoned dobe rescue and they said they would get back in contact with me but they didnt and plus they are so far away, i live in cambridgeshire and need to stick to this area.

ideally i would like an older dobe, colour and sex do not matter but must be good with kids.
if anyone knows anyone who can longer look after their dobe please contact me at c[email protected]

the lucky dobe will be treated like royalty, 
lots of love and cuddles and walkies waiting.
thanks


----------



## blackjack11

I will keep an eye out for you and let you know if I hear of any.


----------



## chrisloo

thanks blackjack


----------



## blackjack11

Just for reference what area of the uk are you looking in?


----------



## chrisloo

hi blackjack, im in cambridgeshire,


----------



## chrisloo

we were so certain we was going to have her ive been out and bought loads of stuff too


----------



## blackjack11

That is really sad to hear, I hate it when people do things like that. I love helping other people find doga though so I will keep an eye out. How far are you willing to travel?


----------



## *Ragdoll*

I have seen one on the RSPCA in block fen before, not sure how far away that is from you? but might be worth a call, it was a while ago i saw it, but they may know of some.


----------



## chrisloo

only around cambridgeshire, dont think my car would get very far!!!


----------



## chrisloo

i did email doberman rescue yesterday to see if they can help, i dont mind if i have an old dobe, i would rather resuce a poor old thing just to let them know they can trust a human again, i would have them all, if i ever win the lottery i will open my own dobe rescue and some other breeds too!!!!!


----------



## gillie

Hi,

Are you still looking for a Doberman?

I found some rescue sites. Not sure where you are though. You may have already seen these.

Dobermanns Awaiting Rehoming - Dogs Needing Homes Now | Dobermann Welfare Association

Dobermann Rehoming UK Doberman Rescue & Care - Members Club Show Forum & Gallery of Pictures

Dobermanns in Need,Dobermans,doberman rescue,doberman uk,valerie mcdonald,photos of dobermans,doberman west sussex,doberman south east of england

Give us a home >> Doberman Rescue..... where?

Gillie
x


----------



## gillie

ooops.....ughhh doing well here....sorry I posted on the one where you left a message for Rescue Remedies and realised it was the wrong one!!!! Doing really well here at messing up!

Anyway I copied and pasted it to here but of course it didn't copy and it now gobble de ****!!!! Agggggggghhhhhhhhh

Ok can you look on the other one ......?

Sorry!

Gillie
x


----------



## jade

hi there have a look on aritaur dobermanns web site they kindly put information on dogs needing re homing when available ,also theres lots of rescues.good luck!


----------



## kateryna

Wish you posted earlier, I work at Wood green, and in a past few mnth we had 3coming in. It worth to come round one day (just for look around) and questioner an who knows you may be lucky soon.
Good luck, with finding one


----------



## chrisloo

hi thanks, i keep looking on woodgreen im not that far from it, could you please keep your ears and eyes out for me please, really appreciate it


----------



## kateryna

Will do let you know as soon as someth comes in


----------



## chrisloo

many thanks!


----------



## JSR

Hiya

Don't know if you already have but it might be worth posting on Dog Pages forums? They have loads of rescues on the pages and might be able to link you up with a new dog.

Loads of luck.


----------



## boodlebear

Just posted on your other post for a Doberman but there are four Dobies at Three Counties Rescue who rehome in Cambridgeshire

Three Counties Dog Rescue: Boys 1

Hope you find your furbaby soon.


----------



## blackjack11

Just saw a dobermen on many tears.


----------



## Julie72

Hi there, not sure if you've already found a doberman as your post is quite old now but i have an 8yr old dobermann who i need to rehome, hes good with all other dogs small or large


----------



## merebrowpaul

Hello i've just joined this site to try and get some help, I have a 5 year old dog that i really need to re-home due to my family break down he is a very good dog who loves being around people he has grown up around 2 cats and 2 children i.'ve had him since he was eight weeks old and has been a perfect pet he needs to be walked every day and a loving home if you can help me please get intouch .I go back to work on the 4th of Jan and will be away because i work in Germany and my ex-wife is unable to take him Thank you Paul my email is [email protected]


----------



## Nonnie

merebrowpaul said:


> Hello i've just joined this site to try and get some help, I have a 5 year old dog that i really need to re-home due to my family break down he is a very good dog who loves being around people he has grown up around 2 cats and 2 children i.'ve had him since he was eight weeks old and has been a perfect pet he needs to be walked every day and a loving home if you can help me please get intouch .I go back to work on the 4th of Jan and will be away because i work in Germany and my ex-wife is unable to take him Thank you Paul my email is [email protected]


Have you contacted his breeder? They should take him back, then rehome him to a suitable family.


----------



## merebrowpaul

yes i went round to the house were i got him from but they no longer live there so I'm at a loss what to do 
don't want to take him to the rspca if i can help it would like him to go to someone that knows something about the breed Thanks Paul


----------



## Nonnie

merebrowpaul said:


> yes i went round to the house were i got him from but they no longer live there so I'm at a loss what to do
> don't want to take him to the rspca if i can help it would like him to go to someone that knows something about the breed Thanks Paul


Might be worth contacting breed rescue then. They will do a far better job than the RSPCA.

Dobermann Rehoming | Rescue Centres For Doberman Dogs | Dobermann Welfare Association


----------



## Captain.Charisma

Doberman are AMAZING dogs, hope you find one. Have you tryed looking on the internet at local dog pounds ?


----------



## merebrowpaul

i dont want to find one i have one i need to rehome to a very good home Regards Paul


----------

